# so...who started off traveling alone?



## J Dizzle (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm itching to get out of this place already. i've been doing my studying, and although i'm not confident in just up and going without preparations and knowing that all contingencies can not possibly be covered, i think i realize that this is probably something i'll have to do myself. anybody who was even remotely interested in the culture i haven't spoken to in years, and considering how the subject is relatively taboo i don't really bring it up to anybody.

what i want to know is who started traveling alone? what are precautions one should take to remain healthy and cheerful without the luxury of company?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 21, 2011)

Learn to sing to yourself when you're hitch hiking. I never traveled with a crew, so I think I might be able to help a little 

Get a knife. The lowest legal limit is like 4 inches, but the average is 6 or 7. I never came across creeps, but then again, I'm 6'4"
Get a phone. You can buy one at Wal-Mart for $20. Like my friend Tony said "If we can afford $60 a day for heroine, we can afford a phone." I agree with him completely. Except that he does heroine.
I had a Staph infection, so make sure when you roll into town, you find out where the services are. I know people that are road nerds, they keep a log book of where they've been and what the services are. I love those guys, but knowing where stuff is is as easy as asking the first homebum you see, but its still nice to know stuff 
When you come into town, note the following: Bridges, abandoned buildings, hospitals, food banks and soup kitchens.

ALSO: You might find this interesting: Most states have something called Charity Care. You tell them you're homeless, fill out a piece of paper and this private charity pays for you to get taken care of. It doesn't effect your credit score, either, if you're concerned.

One last note: Always ask the first homebum you see how the cops feel about flying a sign or busking, or whatever your preferred method of spanging is


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 21, 2011)

when hitch hiking do not forget to bring a good supply of water. I cannot stress this enough. dehydration is one helluva a bitch and if you're out there on your own it can be a serious problem. keep hydrated!


----------



## JackieBlue (Oct 21, 2011)

what he said. all of it. especially the part about not doing heroin.
seriously though.....people will find you. all kinds of people have approached me while i was traveling alone. some of which have remained longtime friends. it's nice to be able to take (or leave) company, as you please. it is much less lonely than you would think, AND you get to know yourself real well. it makes for much less bullshit in life, in my opinion. happy trails!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 21, 2011)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> when hitch hiking do not forget to bring a good supply of water. I cannot stress this enough. dehydration is one helluva a bitch and if you're out there on your own it can be a serious problem. keep hydrated!


Oops, yeah, I forgot about that. I usually leave the highway if I get thirsty. But then again, you could miss a ride. Good thing I got a camelpack... Now I just need to get back on the road and use it lol


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 21, 2011)

My first bit of traveling was done with a friend or 2 for the first year or so i traveled mostly with partners in crime but as the meaning to traveling has taken shape I prefer mostly solo traveling for many reasons most of which are probably boring to talk about but some people "need" to travel to better understand themselves. Thumbs up!


----------



## Puckett (Oct 21, 2011)

when i first started traveling i was with a guy and his dog and mine. i have traveled bymyself and everytime i got a ride i would take a pic of the truck and plate and send it to my bf or a friend. then text what info i could to them so someone knew where i was and who i was with. i did it all on my walmart prepaid phone. those things are great. and cheap. and yes water, always have water.


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it is a completely different and in my opinion, better way to travel. Being alone forces you to be more social in the places you are going, and having travel company often makes it all too easy to to stay closed socially. There are a lot of benefits to having a travel partner, but a lot of downsides as well. I would recommend to weigh your options, and try both, figure out what feels best for you.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 21, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> I think it is a completely different and in my opinion, better way to travel. Being alone forces you to be more social in the places you are going, and having travel company often makes it all too easy to to stay closed socially. There are a lot of benefits to having a travel partner, but a lot of downsides as well. I would recommend to weigh your options, and try both, figure out what feels best for you.


Exactly. You meet more people that way. But there are kids like me who are attracted to large groups of crusties to hang out with for a little while. See: SCUM and Cincinnati. They have crewing down to a science.


----------



## Earth (Oct 22, 2011)

Being alone is great, it's the ultimate freedom.
I've reached a point where I only interact with nature and animals because these days I find everything about most people to be a lie...


----------



## L.C. (Oct 22, 2011)

Traveling alone can work on you, especially during the tough times. Having someone to share the tough times with can really help. Disparity and loneliness sucks. Always keep your thumb out. Even walking to the on-ramp. You never know when that ride might be coming. I keep my thumb out for such long periods of time, I find myself hanging it out when I walk into gas-stations and fast food joints. Never turn down money, pride and modesty can leave you hungry. Trust your gut, if you feel like something is wrong, get out at the next exit. If something doesn't seem right there is no shame in bailing on a ride, or a bum. Better safe than sorry. Don't be afraid to ask for help. Ask a few people for directions if you need them, some people will steer you wrong just for a laugh. If you ask three people and the directions are the same chances are damn good they're right. If 2 people give you different directions ask a few more people until you are sure you are going the right way. You can save yourself a lot of time and walking. You'll learn a lot as you go. Pay attention to what works for you and what doesn't. Some things don't work for everyone. With time most people develop an individual style, because not everything works for them.


----------



## wizehop (Oct 23, 2011)

There are so many ways any experience can go its almost impossible to have a scientific answer on what to do. I traveled alone first and met people and it grew from there. Personally I think its good to get the alone time in and learn a bit about yourself before shacking up with other folks. It wont take long to meet people though, that kind of shit happens quick weather your looking for it or not.
As with everything in life the best lessons learned are the ones you experience first hand. There is no way to know what kind of good/bad shit is in store for you ahead of time. Just get out there and take it all in.
The only thing I would avoid personally are large squats. When groups get too big there's politics amusing other things to deal with, but that's just me. Trust your gut since your going to have to live with the consequences of your decisions. If you stick with what feels right you'll do okay.


----------



## Asar (Oct 23, 2011)

Went to Europe (Italy, England, Germany, France) alone in 2004. After that I bounced around the country alone and with friends (driving and hitching). I did graffiti for years so I was familiar with trains and being safe around them but didn't hop one until a friend who had been doing it for a while told me to come along because I loved them since I was young. I'd rather travel with people I trust and I know won't get me killed. I pick the people I travel with because I relate to them. They know when to take in the moments alone, and then they're there when you need company or to have your back.


----------



## Unslap (Nov 2, 2011)

My first ride i ever hitched was done with the intent of crossing the country, so i jumped into it headfirst like youre talking about. I found that i overcame a lot of my loneliness after about the first month or two. I started off with a sock monkey, which (yes it sounds like i'm psychotic) provided some comfort, someone to cry to about my fucked up thoughts. He's been in the bottom of my pack for a while now though. 
If you want to talk to someone via payphone, remember that you can make them pay for the call if youre broke!


----------



## Sprouticus (Dec 26, 2011)

First time i headed out was in 03' after a series of synchronistic experiences that lead me out west. I remember i had a friend drop me off outside Rochester, i hitched to Ithaca and within 15 minutes met some kids that were driving all the way out west. We ended up on The Mesa and they got kicked off. The people out there took care of me and that's where i learned what was up. Kinda like basic training. Helped throw some badass psytrance parties up in Kit-Carson National Forest. Left there and travelled on my own for the first year on up to Nationals in Alturis then to Mutant Fest.. LOVED IT!! Hooked ever since and still goin'. Met hundreds of amazing people and went to the coolest places. Not for everyone, though i DO recommend it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 26, 2011)

L.C. said:


> Ask a few people for directions if you need them, some people will steer you wrong just for a laugh. If you ask three people and the directions are the same chances are damn good they're right. If 2 people give you different directions ask a few more people until you are sure you are going the right way.


I cannot stress this enough: It is sad, but these fukkers handing out bullshit information are out there. Either they are being purposefully misinformative or they simply don't know what the hell they are talking about and are unwilling to say, "I dunno". Absolutely get a second opinion (sometimes a 3rd) and make sure their shit at least sounds similar as you are probably already all ragged out, tired, hungry and don't need to be misled.


----------



## Dead horse (Dec 26, 2011)

I just threw myself into it head first, alone at first and after a while starting forming parties. I knew like you (poster) said you cannot cover everything all the time in preparation for your venturing and even in all my years of doing it i am always learning better ways of doing things and what things i could take with me over other supplies, My conclusion has been that nobody is the "perfect traveler" and that it would take you multitudes of lifetimes to become any sort of master. Good luck


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 26, 2011)

I started off alone...then i got a dog...ive had some road dogs for short periods of time...but never more than a month


----------



## Dead horse (Dec 26, 2011)

Depends on what you want out of traveling right? Some people just need to get places, others just want to wander, when you put two wanderer's together its like sticking to japanese fighting fish in the same bowl sometimes but if you got to go somewhere having people with you can increase your chances for obtaining food ect.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 28, 2011)

I generally just wander so its nice to be alone and not have to worry about anybody elses needs but my own and of course my cur...but everyonce in a while I'll meet someone going the same way so we'll set out together


----------



## Kabukimono (Mar 28, 2012)

Hit the road alone my first time, quite some time ago now. Pin pointers ... I'd only give you *one. *Go out and do it! everything you need to learn - you shall do it! Being alone isn't for everybody. But once you get that feel for it. It's pure heaven! it feels so nice, nothing is comparable to it 

Km


----------



## Marti Jacobs (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everybody!

I would never forget my first solo travel, I want to share some of my pictures in Dusseldorf, Germany. I'm from San Diego, California, 3 years ago I decide to visit Germany, as the first place across the North Atlantic Ocean, I planned to go in the season with less cold, May.

I bought the airplane ticket a few months before May, even booked the hostel where we stayed (personally, I always buy and reserve before leaving, it is cheaper and allows you to have the control).

Since I didn't had anyone to take me to the airport, I had to share a van from this San Diego airport car service. Fortunately, they took us to the airport without any problems.

I arrived at the San Diego International Airport and took the plane. I stopped in New York, then reach Dusseldorf 16 hours after! Men, that was crazy!!! I got along small suitcases because my plan was to tour the beautiful landscapes that Germany has, and so I did for 2 weeks. I had never seen such beautiful landscapes, not even Grand Teton in Wyoming can compare.

Of course, before I took this crazy trip I looked for people from elsewhere who were also traveling at that time to Dusseldorf. Also I had a friend from collage who had gone exchange to Germany, definitely that was a tremendous help.

On my trip I became friend with two Mexicans and a French girl, I still maintain communication with them on Facebook.

I let you some of the pictures we took, hope you like it. P.S. If you are going to Cologne, the best way to get there is by train, again, beautiful landscapes (8


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 11, 2016)

Left home alone 5 months ago, I'm still alone and I want it to stay that way. For me, the best way to travel is to head out alone, meet and chat with some people, then split up few days later. I found that any relationship longer than that usually never ends well. I get grumpy when I'm around people for too long. So we split up, and then next month or whenever, you run across them, both happy to see each other, then leave again after a few days.

Maybe I'm a lone wolf who needs too much change in my life, but for me thats the best. You make many many new friends, but still have your time alone. 

The only downside to it, is that you never get really close to anyone. And like mentionned before, it sucks when times are hard, and you wish you had someone to speak to. But hey... tough times never last, and after a few days you get your shit together and you're good to go!!


----------

